# Multi-Zone Audio software



## fothers (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi all.
New to these forums but wonder if anyone can help.

We currently have a Dante system around our theme park but are looking for better software for a windows server which is able to serve up multiple audio playlists for different areas, and pump it out using the Dante Virtual Soundcard to the various Dante>analog converters.
I have found multiroomaudioplayer.com software to be along the right lines but is hobbled by being 8 stereo streams only. As we require a few more than that we are looking elsewhere.
Qlab is another option, but would require us to invest in an additional mac to sit with the other windows servers.
Medialon dante servers also look good, but i can't believe there isn't software out there than does the same thing.
To add one extra ingredient, ideally we could hook a mic into the system to do announcements Live if needed.

Anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## Morte615 (Jun 30, 2017)

Most Amusement Parks are moving to QSYS by QSC. I have installed and worked on many in different parks from regional parks through the big world players. Much nicer interface and they have a new Dell Server based Core that can live in the parks IT room with the other IT equipment then you can log in and do all the setup and tweaking needed remotely (just in the same network, or even from outside your network if wanted)
They even make a DANTE interface card so you can use your existing system and migrate over time to the new one.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Jun 30, 2017)

Adding my vote to Q-SYS. At the theme park I worked at a few summers ago we ran all the BGM through the core and we had some rides that would be setup to run through it as well. The software is smart enough (with the right equipment) to let you know where issues are to make troubleshooting a little easier when something stops working.

They also have a really great online training that will get you familiar with how it all works. I'd recommend watching the videos there to get an idea of how the whole system works and what it's capable of.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 2, 2017)

Alcorn-McBride focusses on this; they were at Infocomm, but also the circus/park tradeshow a few months earlier at OCCC, the name of which I can't remember...

IAAPA.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 2, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Alcorn-McBride focusses on this; they were at Infocomm, but also the circus/park tradeshow a few months earlier at OCCC, the name of which I can't remember...
> 
> IAAPA.


*Alcorn McBride*; Good gear supported by good people *+ FAR MORE* than one. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Morte615 (Jul 3, 2017)

I really like Alcorn McBride for playback but they don't really work well with routing and DSP. And their UI sucks! You can create nice UI but the programmers side really isn't conductive to easy writing or newbies.


----------

